# Lynch ambulance crashes into light pole.



## exodus (Oct 15, 2013)

An ambulance in OC crashed into a traffic light without a patient and both occupants had to be cut & rescued.

http://www.jems.com/video/news/california-ambulance-crew-injured-crash


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2013)

...and it was one of the newer ambulances too.

At least they weren't too far from UCI or St. Joes. Irony would be abound if it was one of the paramedic units.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...and it was one of the newer ambulances too.
> 
> At least they weren't too far from UCI or St. Joes. Irony would be abound if it was one of the paramedic units.



That's what I'm curious about as well.


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Oct 16, 2013)

And I can confirm for you guys it was one of their paramedic units


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2013)

MunchkinMedic said:


> And I can confirm for you guys it was one of their paramedic units



Ouch


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2013)

Whoever was driving looks like one sad puppy, not that I wouldn't be in such a situation.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2013)

MunchkinMedic said:


> And I can confirm for you guys it was one of their paramedic units


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 17, 2013)

MunchkinMedic said:


> And I can confirm for you guys it was one of their paramedic units



Interesting that they don't say paramedic on them anywhere...  Wonder why.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Interesting that they don't say paramedic on them anywhere...  Wonder why.



Probably because the paramedic program is less than a month from being past the pilot stage.


----------



## Rano Pano (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone really believe it being a medic unit played a part in the crash?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2013)

Rano Pano said:


> Does anyone really believe it being a medic unit played a part in the crash?




Absolutely not, but the battle that was involved to get private paramedics approved over the past year probably put a smile on at least one fire fighter's face as they got free reign to cut up the ambulance (which, to clarify, needed to be done).


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 21, 2013)

and Care just crashed yesterday... what is happening down there in the OC?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2013)

We poles apparently aren't too bright and tend to jump in the way of ambulances?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 22, 2013)

I guess they need to be more... CARE full.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Oct 22, 2013)

socalmedic said:


> and Care just crashed yesterday... what is happening down there in the OC?



This post is useless without pictures or links..


----------

